# Salary question



## LeFleur180 (Feb 11, 2017)

As a new CPC-A, I'm unsure of what wage I should be requesting on applications. In my current position I make $22.55/hr. Do I need to go a lot lower as a "baby" coder? Thanks!


----------



## twizzle (Feb 12, 2017)

LeFleur180 said:


> As a new CPC-A, I'm unsure of what wage I should be requesting on applications. In my current position I make $22.55/hr. Do I need to go a lot lower as a "baby" coder? Thanks!



So the $22.55/hr is not for a coding job presumably. If it was and you were a newbie, that would be very good money, but where you are located does make a big difference. I had almost 8 years experience in coding and auditing for one company and I was on $22/hr when I quit my job for a new one last July. Just shows how pathetic the pay was with that company. However, I am in FL and the SE US is traditionally one of the lowest areas for pay.

Take a look at the last AAPC annual salary survey......that should give you some indicators of a ball park figure to use based on experience and geographical location. Good luck in your search and be realistic with your expectations. This is not a high pay profession.


----------



## LeFleur180 (Feb 12, 2017)

*To Twizzle*

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## nomerz (Mar 8, 2017)

I think I started at $18 as a CPC-A and left that company at $20.60... (in Colorado) luckily, I broke into OP facility coding and make much better money. The AAPC salary survey will give you a good idea of what you should seek as a new coder. Good luck!


----------

